# new General drill press



## woodbutcher

bern92,
I don't want to come across as a skeptic, but I believe that the manufacturers nameplate indicates that this was manufactured for General International by someone from outside the country? It looks so similar to my 34 year old Delta that it's scary.I just purchased a new chuck from Grizzly for my Ole Delta and she runs just as good as when she was new again. Your General looks sharp!

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## oldskoolmodder

Ken, they are imported, BUT from what I see, they are based in Quebec, Canada. So that nameplate makes sense saying imported by: General International.


----------



## woodbutcher

oldskoolmodder,
I could understand some of what you're saying if bern92 didn't live in the same city as the purported manufacterer. I read the nameplate to mean that it was, imported by General International! If you build it in the city where it is sold, where is the need to import it?
I know it's getting late here, and I must be missing something. I hope this isn't the onset of some mentally debilitating disease, as I've been called crazy before!

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## oldskoolmodder

I never checked where he was from Ken. It's a good point.

I've seen things at Harbor Freight that are the EXACT things that so called high end MFG's are selling with their names on them. For hundreds less. I'm not talking about copies, I'm talking about exact. Upon looking closer on the General website, there are only a few products that tout being made in Canada, so they must be getting imported, including this model, from somewhere.


----------



## 8iowa

Well, it wouldn't be my choice, but at least it's powered with an induction motor.


----------



## Karson

There are probably one one plant in China that make every tool. They stamp a plate on it and sell them all over.


----------



## bern92

OK guys let me help you, the brand General is made in Quebec Canada. The brand General International, witch is less expensive, is made in China but still better than all the king brand that we have in Canada. I'm a weekend woodworker and i can't buy pro-tools. I think that they are has good has what you guys have in the States under the name Grizzly, from wath i can see on their web site…..

Thanks for your comment


----------



## woodbutcher

bern92,
I'm sure that new General International drill press will out live any need you have for drilling holes accurately also! My 34year old Delta that I just recently replaced the chuck on is visibly marked on the nameplate made in Taiwan! It's been a great one, now figure this out. It's still running with the original belts, but I just replaced the chuck, go figure. I agree alot of the tools we purchase will certainly out live the weekend needs we have. My drill press has doubled as a mortising machine as well for the past few years with the Delta mortising attachment and works well that way. I am eyeing a new Steel City mortising machine right now though just to eliminate having to set the drill press up each time. bern92 if you can remember too-report back in 34yrs on how well that thing is still working. I'll be looking forward to hearing from you-LOL

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## RedShirt013

bern, the King Canada stuff is no good but King Industrial is worth consideration. When I checked out the King Industrial bandsaw I was quite impressed, especially for the price. Felt as solid as other brand name imports (GI, Steel City, Delta) with a decent fence to boot. Would've got that if not for lack of quick tension release and Steel City one on sale.

But my point being, I think the good quality controlled imports just need more time in shops for the opportunity to prove themselves. Like Ken said, 30 years later we'll be praising all the brand name Taiwan/Chinese imports still working and bashing other developing country stuff instead.


----------



## dddavid

im not sure about the difference between king Canada and King inustrial but i can tell you one thing having had my experience with king period i would advice anyone to really be carefull. For years i was dreaming of the day i would be able to afford my dream shop and be able to revive my love for woodworking. Finally the time came two years ago and being young and foulish i jumped, thinking if i dont rush in full force i may change my mind. Being a young born again woodworker,lol, with little experience i fell apon a shop that swore up and down that king was the way to go. Well close to 20,000 dollars later i had purchased any and all machiens known to man,,,,yes you guessed it all by king. 2 years later and with the knowledge of sites such as this i soon realized that good things come with patience. Just to name a few issues, my table saw came with large scratches. Kings solution was to sand them out. I did not know at the time that to remove the kind of scratches that were on my table would also cause the table not to be true. My 20" plainer went from sounding like a bee to sounding like a car without a mufler, the gears had to be replaced after 2 months of usage. My jointer never keeps square as the fence seems rather flimsy. As well these days it sound like it has a broken leg. That by the way is the sound of the belt rubing up against the frame support. Not a very good design. The band saw was to come with a tall fence for resaw, well guess what it was on backorder and after numerous calls to king and almost eight months later i finally received it. I started to think that i was just hard to please. You want to talk about poor service. In any case there is always a good thing come out of bad. I learnt to slow things down. Take my time in decision making and enjoy the process. I will likley replace some of these items over time , the hard thing about selling this product is i dont have the heart to dump this stuff on anyone. In all the reviews that i have read in the past two years today was the first time i came across someone else bringing up king. I could not help myself and well if i can stop someone from making the same mistake as i did well i had to say something. By the way as far as General goes ,,,,,,,,,General Canada is known for amazing high quality. The General tools made in Quebec, i believe you could equate to PM of the states. general international is less expensive but not too bad for quality, certainly better than king.


----------



## dddavid

I did not mention. I want to say to all you guys on this site. It is a pleasure to read your reviews. As well i enjoy seeing the friendly nature you guys seem to be with each other. All seem to really love woodworking almost as much as i do,,,,,lol. Sharing the love of an art form. Im glad i joined.


----------



## michaelsgarage

i have the same one, its great! but im pretty unhappy with the belt tensioners…they suck


----------

